
Why Other Users Cant See My Comment? - Fickry
I post a comment but I realise when I log out my comment didnt show for other users, why? Is ycombinator have bugs on their system? Thanks
======
dang
Your comments were killed by a software filter which is based on past activity
by trolls etc. Users can unkill such comments by vouching for them, and
moderators review them and unkill the good ones. I'm afraid, though, that the
comments you posted were bad for HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20737083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20737083)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20736731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20736731)

Would you mind reviewing the site guidelines at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and taking the intended spirit of this site to heart? You'll find that there
are quite a few guidelines there which ask you not to make posts like these.
We're trying for thoughtful, high-information comments on HN, and trying to
avoid snark and shallow dismissals.

